# Hello from Sweden



## fashionette (Apr 1, 2007)

Another MACoholic just joined.
Hi!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi there!  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Holly (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome fellow Macaholic


----------



## Ambi (Apr 1, 2007)

Välkommen


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi, welcome to our site, I hope you feel at home here.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 1, 2007)

see u around the forums real soon!!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 3, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Dawn (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello!!  Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## juli (Apr 22, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## user79 (Apr 23, 2007)

hi


----------

